# Bike Build video



## Road-Racing.pl (12 mo ago)

Inspired by famous videos on You tube i decided with my two collegaues to create my own Dream Bike Build Let me know is it ok for You there are some small imperfections in the build process but nevertheless Try it out We used professional video and sound euipment so dontt be affraid of the quality ;-)


----------



## Road-Racing.pl (12 mo ago)

Road-Racing.pl said:


> Inspired by famous videos on You tube i decided with my two collegaues to create my own Dream Bike Build Let me know is it ok for You there are some small imperfections in the build process but nevertheless Try it out We used professional video and sound euipment so dontt be affraid of the quality ;-)


Any comments? Its our first attempt😎


----------

